# Parque da Palmeira Albufeira



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I know this has been mentioned before but I thought a note in this section would not go amiss.

This is a new park with space for 100 motorhomes. At the time of writing still a bit of a work in progress but most pitches are finished and have electric supply. There are some toilets and showers and wifi is included. Pich size is about 5m x 8m, no shade.

Price is €7 a night (all inclusive) but drops to €6 if you stay longer than 3 nights. It is nearer to the town that the main Albufeira Campsite.

GPS: N 37deg 05' 53" W 8deg 14' 36"

JohnW


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Stayed there a couple of weeks ago. Quite full on the weekend. Good to have free wifi over the site.

Good position next to the bus station which is the hub for all the town buses including one which takes you to the nearest railway station at Ferreira which is a few miles away. Long distance buses go from here as well.

Motorhomers visiting Portugal might find this attached scan of their business card useful.


----------

